# need some advice from the experts



## Chewbongo (Feb 2, 2011)

hxxp://www.amazon.com/Digital-Light-System-Plant-Growing/dp/B003IMDEJG/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3

will some one please look at this and tell me if its a smart buy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2011)

your link is still live.

That looks as good as any 400w light the same company has a 400w air cooled for $26 more listed too


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2011)

I would spend the extra money for the air cooled hood.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah...get an air cooled hood..... well worth the extra cheese


----------



## umbra (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to agree as well


----------



## Jericho (Feb 2, 2011)

After getting my cool tube i cant see my self ever getting anything but an air cooled Hood/Tube again. Its just so much easier to regulate the heat that comes off them.


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 2, 2011)

ok thank u all so much, and sorry bout the live link, i thought i posted it correctly


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 2, 2011)

oh thank u THG u edited for me, can someone tell me what i did wrong, i really thought i did it rite


----------



## Jericho (Feb 3, 2011)

Hehe its no big deal. When you add an address using the button above the reply box it will have 2 addresses in the code it puts down. The important one to change is the one after [URL=". 

This is the address and the second address in the code is the Title.


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 3, 2011)

ok thak u jericho


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 5, 2011)

ok so i ordered my lights today, pretty excited about it. 
hxxp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HNPGKA/ref=oss_product

do u think this will be enough for 2x3 closet?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 5, 2011)

It'll work great in that area. Just be sure you have plenty of air movement for the plant to grow.


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Etu Chewy! Congrats!


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 5, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It'll work great in that area. Just be sure you have plenty of air movement for the plant to grow.


 
gettin air movin shouldnt be a problem, my brother inlaw is a centarl heat and air man, and ive been workin with him the pat couple months so im sure we can rig somethin up


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 5, 2011)

now my question is shoul i use it for flower or veg or both??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 5, 2011)

you can use it for both or get a conversion bulb or get T-5or CFL's for vegging it's all up to you and the money you have to spend..


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 5, 2011)

well i have plenty of cfl bulbs, and i mean plenty, but deffinitely not wantin to buy more lights rite now


----------



## Classic (Feb 5, 2011)

The product description says it works with HPS or MH lamps.  Why not get a MH lamp?


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 5, 2011)

Classic said:
			
		

> The product description says it works with HPS or MH lamps. Why not get a MH lamp?


 
cause i dont know witch one is better, lol ive been doin cfl's the whole time ive been growin, not really that long, but everything i looked at today showed the hps puts out about 14,000 more lumens than the mh bulbs.

is the mh better tho??


----------



## my my (Feb 5, 2011)

The way i understand it.
The M/H bulb for Veg.
HPS for flower.
If im wrong, please correct my statement.
My My
I at first bought a hps 600.
then for this first grow, i went back and bought a conversation bulb he called it. (M/H)


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 5, 2011)

sounds great, ty mymy, well i would like to have a veg room and flower room,  but im not goona buy another lighting system, so basically i guess is should i veg wit cfls and fllower wit hps or vyca versa


----------



## Jericho (Feb 5, 2011)

Flower with the HPS and veg with CFL's. 

CFL's have much less penetration than HPS, when the plant is flowering you want as much penetration for better results.

Mh bulbs put out allot less lumens than HPS as you read. I would veg until they are about a week or 2 old with CFLs and then start using the HPS during veg as well. 

Only difference is the spectrum of the MH bulb is better suited to veg like the white cfls are better than the warm for veg. 

The extra lumens put out by a HPS i think make up for the difference in spectrum.


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome, thanks jericho


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 13, 2011)

ok, i got my light, now how far away do i keep this thing away from my plants?? i usually have cfls just a couple inches away with a fan blowin on them, dont know what to do with this big ole sucker


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

I start at 12 inches away and will let the plant get closer as long as there is no heat damage. If it's a cool tube you can get closer.


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 13, 2011)

well it has a cool tube but i havent added no venting or a fan to it yet, will be doing that sometime this weak.
and man this cool tube is way bigger than i expected it to be, its pretty cool lookin tho


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2011)

The cooler the glass the closer you can let the plants grow to the light. With those cool tubes the faster/more CFM the better IMO


----------



## Jericho (Feb 14, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> well it has a cool tube but i havent added no venting or a fan to it yet, will be doing that sometime this weak.
> and man this cool tube is way bigger than i expected it to be, its pretty cool lookin tho



I remember thinking that when i got my Cooltube. I agree with ozzy more CFM with a cooltube the better, keeps it nice and cool.


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 14, 2011)

well im glad im not the only one who wasnt expecting it to be huge, it def uses more room than my cfl setup, but it also pumps out alot more lumens to, so, i wont complain. and use more cfm, check. thank u guys


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 16, 2011)

lol talked to my boss/brother in law, told hime yall said the more cfm the better, and him bein a smart but and a central heat and air man, he says well then we will rig it up to 2,000 cfm, lol mite blow my bulb out of the cool tube


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2011)

With 2000 cfm you can put a Wye fitting with dampers in each leg to adjust the air flow and pull the cool tube and room air out with 1 fan.


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 16, 2011)

lol ozzy, 2000 cfm is more than my central heat and air unit puts out for my entire house


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2011)

:rant: here I was figuring I could rig it up to work too :rofl:


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 17, 2011)

im sure u probably could, knowin u, u would probably find a way


----------

